# Not what we hoped for



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I got my daughter up early on Saturday to get out looking for a turkey. Teenagers aren't exactly excited to get up early on the weekend. And, it was pretty cold outside. The weather just hasn't given us a break on those few days we've had to get out and look for birds.

We left early and head out across the valley. We made it past Quichapa, and started heading up to the foothills. We reached a few sparse pinyon / junipers, and that's when a danged deer (1 year old) darted in front of my truck. 


Unfortunately, our turkey hunt resulted in a mutton'ed-out deer, and disabled truck.

Yes, I was upset to have damaged my truck. But in retrospect, I was glad we were in the truck. The deer was small, which also help minimize the damage. It hasn't been appraised yet, so I don't know the full extent of the damage. It is obvious a new bumper and grill. 1 tire might need replacement. Fenders appear OK on the outside. Seatbelt pre-tensioners will need to be replaced (they fired). Not sure if airbags "failed" or not -- they DIC display was flashing "airbag system", but the airbags did not deploy.

My weekend pretty much sucked. At least until the Jazz won on Sunday!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!! Doesn't take much of a deer to put those GMCs on a tow truck.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's a bummer though. Sorry that happened.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lol. I knew that would come.

had the bumper not been pushed into the driver-side tire, I probably could have driven it. Not sure -- I don't know what the computer would have allowed. I wouldn't be surprised if a front-end collision would trigger the computer to go into "limp mode". I do know that the seat-belts were no longer functional.

Like I said, I was glad to have been in the truck. Had I been in my car, or my wife's 4Runner, the outcome would most certainly have been much different.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you are safe. But now you can talk your wife into one of these, very sexy

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...PU3xvpPzhwqAfd9o82JeHaatX2oIxDUVssaAn0M8P8HAQ

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Glad you are safe. But now you can talk your wife into one of these, very sexy


yuck!

Call me old school -- I like chrome. Note the chrome (vs. black) wheels. Bling bling.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*...*

Glad nobody got hurt, **** Woolsey Ranch is a bad spot, bout did that 25 or so years ago down there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ouch, been there, done that. :-(



PBH said:


> Like I said, I was glad to have been in the truck. Had I been in my car, or my wife's 4Runner, the outcome would most certainly have been much different.


My 4Runner didn't do too bad when I hit a deer with it. It was rounded enough that the deer bounced over the top of the vehicle after doinking the fender and the windshield. Not too much damage.

When I hit a deer with my old Cherokee just out of Pine Valley, a few years back, it was another story. The car and the deer were DRT and it took almost a month to fix and get it back to me.

But yeah, how bout that Jazz?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hitting deer is scary. We hit one going 40mph up in the Uintas (my wife's first buck). Our minivan looked about like your truck, but was still driveable. The repairs cost $3,000+. It's amazing how much damage happens behind the scenes (radiator, etc...) Glad you're ok.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The truck looks a lot healthier than that deer!

Glad you guys are okay. Didn't you hear PBH? All the turkeys died this past winter. ;-)

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ironically, there has been a good sized bunch of turkeys crossing the road and hanging out right where u hit the deer. A gal hit a turkey the other day right there. Messed her suv up a bit.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Wow!! Doesn't take much of a deer to put those GMCs on a tow truck.


:rotfl:

Geeze, way to pour some salt and rubbing alcohol on the already open wound! ;-)

That's a crappy deal - glad no one was injured.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Ironically, there has been a good sized bunch of turkeys crossing the road and hanging out right where u hit the deer. A gal hit a turkey the other day right there. Messed her suv up a bit.


there are a lot of turkeys out here in these west hills. But people know about them, and they get hunted hard. The biggest problem is the hunters hunting them typically don't have a clue. We had a couple guys sneak in on our decoys last year.... 

I probably shouldn't admit this, but I was doing ~70mph when I hit that deer...

....considering that speed, I'd have to say that the Jimmy doesn't look too bad!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sucks to hear man! Not a good way to end a hunt

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

